# Euro lights



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Hat do you all have to say about installing euro light fixtures

The specific situation I have is a request to install some florescent 230v fixtures in a resi bathroom. No ul listing found. 
Doesn't look like there as any type of box this thing would Mount to
I already know the answer but would like more to back it up with 
Thanks guys


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'd install them..... In Europe.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

More info. It's a s14s base. Anyone know this personally. I don't understand how this would be installed appropriately.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe up here it's possible to get one-off CSA certfications for un-certified fixtures. Can you get individual fixtures UL certified?

Providing the 230V is another story.

Curious to see photos. Might be possible to mount an entire minimal T5 fixture inside the fixture housing that the client wants.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

BBS said:


> I believe up here it's possible to get one-off CSA certfications for un-certified fixtures. Can you get individual fixtures UL certified? Providing the 230V is another story. Curious to see photos. Might be possible to mount an entire minimal T5 fixture inside the fixture housing that the client wants.


Here are some pictures. The idea is that they want to tuck the socket up in some wood trim of some sorts


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks nifty. Probably more trouble than it's worth. How much money does the client want to throw at this?
Is the bulb itself a decorative feature or is it hidden?

Heat would be a concern. Apparently S14S bulbs are usually incandescent. Could get hot near the wood trim.

I'd see if the client would be willing to go with a fairly equivalent fluorescent. If the S14S bulb is a T10 you could go with a bare T8 or T5 under cabinet style fixture.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

There is a green designer involved. He picked out this fixture and doesn't understand why it's an issue. That socket/base is maybe 1x2" and has no ko of any kind. Just a mounting plate and two screws to hook wire to. I did come across led bulbs FYI. Not that I recommend installing something that is only safe with one type of bulb when it would be very easy to change the bulb and start a fire or something. If it can be fouled up it probably will be


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I assume your NEC prevents you from installing fixtures that don't have approval.
I would not install any fixture or connect any device which isn't approved.
You can bet that in the event of a fire or other problem, their lawyer will get your last dollar.


----------

